# Problems with Nero Vision Express



## jellz77

I am trying to burn .avi files to a DVD-R with nero vision express.  I was wondering if there was anyway to cut the burning time down b/c it is taking me several hours to burn. Burner is dual layer +- 12x write.  Was wondering if i needed to shrink the files or convert them to a different format.


----------



## renegade X

Yes, you can convert it to SVCD. The quality is so similar to a DVD that the difference is practically unnoticable. The only downfall to this is that you can not transcode your scenes, which is what takes so long when converting to DVD.


----------



## jellz77

should i use nero vision express or nero burning rom


----------



## renegade X

Both the same, and both take you to Burning ROM. The Express uses a wizard for newer users.


----------

